# LeMond Warranty post Trek Breakup



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, just spoke with Mark at Trek customer service and he stated very clearly that Trek will honor the lifetime warranty on LeMond frames and the five year warranty on the Bontrager components. 

So I posed the question of " Say five years from now my frame has an issue and Trek agrees that the problem would be covered, would Trek replace the frame with a comparable Trek product?"

His answer is that is the direction that Trek is moving. He said that there is discussions still going on regarding that issue, but the anticipated outcome would be replacing the LeMond frame with a Trek frame.

I don't see what else they could do other than honor the warranty with a Trek product. I think its fair to assume that the LeMond brand is a goner.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Trek likes 7*



rkb said:


> His answer is that is the direction that Trek is moving. He said that there is discussions still going on regarding that issue, but the anticipated outcome would be replacing the LeMond frame with a Trek frame.


How about Trek replacing the LeMond frame with an Armstrong frame?


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought a 08 Tete frame so I was a tad concerned about what will happen. Looks like all will be well, question is - if something happens to my 3300 dollar Tete frame is Trek going to ante up with the Madone OCLV Red or are they going to try and stick me with a lesser grade.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

You have a valid concern - I've had 5 warrantee issues with Trek products and generally speaking I was given product that was sitting in a warehouse. Basically the higher margin stuff is harder to get out of Trek in a warrantee situation. The strategy they employed with me is give him something and see if he goes away.

Bottom line though replacing product after I've ridden the [email protected] out has been a great deal for me as a customer.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I've had nothing but good service from Trek. I won't even say how many warranty frames I've gotten from them, but let's just say I haven't bought a mountain bike since 1990.

I like having Greg's name on my Maillot Jaune and I think the whole split is a bummer, but I hope it works out for both parties.


----------

